# I was asked what makes a slingshot Forum special



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

The guy was actually sincere, so I didn't think before I answered him. I said "The amazing People" I think he was interested in why he should join an air gun Forum. I did go on to tell him a lot of us shoot by ourselves, but it's nice to have people with similar interests.

What I mean by I didn't think before I answered was, I often tell people it's a place to learn discuss our common interest. This time it hit me, "The amazing members"


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

I agree with you, there are a lot of amazing people on here. 
People who are very willing to help others, and I must say I truly appreciate it everyone has been very nice to me and very helpful. 

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

Hoss said:


> I agree with you, there are a lot of amazing people on here.
> People who are very willing to help others, and I must say I truly appreciate it everyone has been very nice to me and very helpful.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


So true thats what make this place awesome.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I've noticed also, super non-judgemental. Everyone loves to joke a bit, but seems to treat each other equally and fairly regardless of their experience level.

Not a lot of big egos here, but a lot of individuality and great personality. Probably quintessential of what a forum was originally designed to be.

Who would have thought it would have happened in a group designed for slingshots?

I'm glad it did though because slingshots are awesome. 

I've been on a few other forums, and a lot of times&#8230;I'll just say, it's not like that. 
It's actually taken me a bit to readjust.
It's like, "Oh wait, these folks aren't toolbags?" "Right on. I can roll with that." 

-Ryan

P.S. I wanna patch with our logo on it. I'd proudly iron that sucker on my rucksack or ammo pouch&#8230;(??)


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

Great group of guys and gals here IMHO!
Other forums I sometimes visit are often not like that.
I thank all of those who so kindly post such hlepful
info, I would be no where near where I am
now having a fantastic time on the path.
Rock on sling shot forum.
One of the nicest thing rekindled grace of here is how cool B guns are, again would have never known of the progresson of it.
ukj


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes . It's definitely the quality of the character of the people here . I've seen the most kind , helpful ,generous ,understanding , skilled , talented and humble people here . That is what makes up the core of the community . Trolls just seem to fade away or get the ban hammer from a dedicated moderator . I like to log on and absorb some of the contagious enthusiasm that's always present here . Thank you all for making this community possible .


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I didn't expect that when I found the Forum I would become a better person in my 'real' life. The unique chemistry here that uses a slingshot as the catalyst is a dynamic that I really cannot explain to somebody on the street. I end up sounding like I belong to an online cult.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

the fine folks


----------



## Pee_Drizzle (Mar 23, 2021)

Awe shucks, thankyou everyone for your kind words.
Regardless of how frequently it happens, its always nice to be appreciated.

*Bows condescendingly*
????????


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

The forum brings together a community of common interest. Most people enjoy connecting with others who participate in the same sport or hobby. Most of us find that it's not easy finding others locally who have the flipper passion. The forum gives us a cyber-place to share ideas and adventures, find answers to questions, and just hangout (fellowship). The forum has given me opportunities to connect with people from all around the world.


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

"Fellowship"
Such a heartwarming word.
And in this context and others not a better one.
For so many reasons we live in an amazing time,
just hope we can learn to protect our home better!
Plastic in nature makes me so angry!
I digress.....
ukj


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Thanks for the like @hoggy. It was good to look at this post again. We can keep that alive.


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

The people. Humor (as demonstrated by our insufferable Aussie Mr. Pee-Drizzle) support and encouragement (everyone) and the vast database of knowledge that we created.


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

This is the best place to enjoy other people crazy like me!! I have learned so much from others posts and ideas, and it is nice to know I am not alone!!


----------

